# Was there ever a tug store?



## Courts (May 1, 2006)

Was there ever a tug store or did I just dream about one?

Thought I remembered seeing TUG T-shirts and caps.


----------



## Courts (May 1, 2006)

Courts said:
			
		

> Was there ever a tug store or did I just dream about one?
> 
> Thought I remembered seeing TUG T-shirts and caps.



Answered my own question sorry.
Cafepress


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2006)

*What Happens...*

...when people wear TUG-logo apparel while attending timeshare sales presentations? 

Does it help in warding off the more extreme timeshare sales weasels? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Dean (May 2, 2006)

*Re: What Happens...*



			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> ...when people wear TUG-logo apparel while attending timeshare sales presentations?
> 
> Does it help in warding off the more extreme timeshare sales weasels?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


 It makes for interesting conversation and tends to shorten your public wait, in my experience.  It also tics my wife off.


----------



## taffy19 (May 2, 2006)

Recently, we went to two timeshare presentations and I mentioned TUG, the Timeshare Beat and other timeshare forums too. Neither saleslady had heard of them so I promised to send them the links as they were interesting in getting them. Walking in, with having a TUG t-shirt on, may have made some managers nervous, if they knew about TUG. They would probably get you out of there in a hurry as they know that you know that there are resales.


----------

